# AGFA Isolette L on Ebay! Danger!!



## Mitica100 (Feb 26, 2005)

I found this during my "Ebay porn" surfing (as ksmattfish would say):




 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4701&item=3877737150&rd=1


Pretty, isn't she?​


----------



## oriecat (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh that is cute. :|  I'm not supposed to be buying any more cameras!  Then why did I even look....  hmmm :twisted:

*watchlisted*


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 26, 2005)

Geez, thats another one on my watch list! 

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 26, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I found this during my "Ebay porn" surfing (as ksmattfish would say)



That's "camera porn".  Ebay porn sounds funny  

My website service gave me an extra domain name for free so I'm making a new site dedicated to folks who lust after cameras (old, new, film, digital, whatever).  There isn't much there yet, but you can find it at 

www.camerafetish.com

If you have any ideas about the site let me know.  Eventually it'll have a gallery and a forum.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 27, 2005)

Matt, I recall someone saying that Hasselblad where to expensive and a poor value


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 27, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Matt, I recall someone saying that Hasselblad where to expensive and a poor value



Are you saying *I* said that?    I'm sure that if asked to compare the value of medium format outfits I would say that there are a lot of choices that are just as good for substantially less than the $3500 that a new Hassy 501c/m rig goes for.  But I got mine used for under $900!   

I've said similar things about Leica and Nikon (I love my new used Nikon FM2n!) and probably some other brands too.  It's not that I think they are bad cameras, I love these cameras, but I do believe the consumer pays for a reputation, but not really a significant quality increase compared to cheaper cameras and equipment.  So I always jump on a deal.  

I like my new used Hassy, but I don't think that it is any better than Mamiya, Pentax, Bronica, or Fuji.  My clunky old Norita 66 shoots just as sharp a picture (and it's f/2).  The Pentax 67II is a lot easier to focus, especially in low light (and I have the brightest screen available in the Hassy).  And can you believe they want $100 for a freaking Hassy lenshood?!?!  Ridiculous.  I bought a $15 adapter that lets me use a $5 lens hood.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 27, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> That's "camera porn". Ebay porn sounds funny
> 
> My website service gave me an extra domain name for free so I'm making a new site dedicated to folks who lust after cameras (old, new, film, digital, whatever). There isn't much there yet, but you can find it at
> 
> ...


 
Matt, I'm there pal! Cool!


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, that is a nice looking Isolette!   I'm curious about that light meter, too, so hopefully I can snag one of these models some time.   

The Apotar lens is supposed to be a very good one, too.   :thumbup:   Jeff, I hope you win it!    

Matt, I love this idea for a site!   I'll come visit you, I promise.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 3, 2005)

Terri, it up to $76 dollors i'am folding on this one


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, I don't blame you.   I checked it this morning and the bidding had already gone up to $55.   And there's no guarantee the bellows are worth a flip, so you have to tack on that CLA cost after you buy.   

There will be another one!


----------

